# Got a friend on the T? Gravy train is boarding



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By *Howie Carr*
Boston Herald Columnist
Sunday, June 24, 2007

*A*fter checking out the public-sector salaries on the Herald's find-a-hack Web site, people in the Dreaded Private Sector (DPS) usually have just one question: 
Why didn't somebody tell me? 
Of course, everyone has always known that going on the state, or the city, or the county, or the T or, in the old days, even "on the Edison," was all about having a job, which is good, as opposed to having to actually work, which is bad. 
But those of us in the non-Edison DPS ask one another, why didn't somebody tip us off to the 80 percent pensions, the 72 percent disability pensions with COLA adjustments, not to mention the fact that there are no state taxes on the pensions?

 And the final question: Is it too late to get onboard the gravy train, which is the only transit system the MBTA operates with any efficiency whatsoever?


The MBTA is currently run by Dan Grabauskas, loyal GOP coatholder now making $255,000 a year, with press releases handled by Joe Pesaturo at $84,624.

If you really want to understand the T hackerama, though, you have to go to Southie. Whenever a no-heavy-lifting MBTA job opens, it's like they blow one of those silent whistles that only a dog can hear, except that when it comes to the T, only the hacks' ears are attuned, and boy, do they bolt for the pay window.

Not for nothing do they call the MBTA "Mr. Bulger's Transit Authority." Brother Jackie Bulger was there for awhile, long before that runt of the litter went to prison.

Full Story: http://news.bostonherald.com/columnists/view.bg?articleid=1008007


----------

